# The car's a write-off...



## Cynthia F

Cześć, hello

Please can you help with a translation for me?

It's from female to male, informal for an SMS message.

*I've had a bad day. The garage have told me my car's a write-off*! There was more damage than they thought, so it's not worth repairing. So now I need to go car shopping! What a nightmare.*


Dziękuję!  Thank you!

** A write off *

What is a total loss or write off? It arises    where the cost of repairs to a car exceed the value of the    car, taking into account the salvage value.​ 

So lets say your car is badly damaged. This could have arisen from an accident, a fire, or theft damage. And it costs, say £5000 to repair it. If the value of your car is , say £5,500 and the salvage is worth £600 then it is cheaper for your insurer to total loss the car rather than repair it.


Taken from: http://www.instant-online-insurance.co.uk/the-total-loss-or-write-off.html ​


----------



## majlo

Cynthia F said:


> *I've had a bad day. The garage have told me my car's a write-off*! There was more damage than they thought, so it's not worth repairing. So now I need to go car shopping! What a nightmare.*



That would be: _Miałam dzisiaj zły dzień. W warsztacie powiedzieli mi, że samochód do niczego już się nie nadaje! Jest uszkodzony bardziej niż przypuszczali, więc nie warto go naprawiać. Teraz muszę kupić jakiś samochód. Co za koszmar._



Cynthia F said:


> ** A write off *
> 
> What is a total loss or write off? It arises    where the cost of repairs to a car exceed the value of the    car, taking into account the salvage value.​
> 
> So lets say your car is badly damaged. This could have arisen from an accident, a fire, or theft damage. And it costs, say £5000 to repair it. If the value of your car is , say £5,500 and the salvage is worth £600 then it is cheaper for your insurer to total loss the car rather than repair it.
> 
> 
> Taken from: UK Motor Insurance – Making A Claim | Insurance Advisor​



We call "total loss" a _szkoda całkowita _(quite literal translation, by the way). The collocation would be _uznać szkodę całkowitą _(to acknowledge a total loss).


----------



## Cynthia F

Dziękuję majlo


----------



## majlo

You're welcome.


By the way, I got another verb which, I think, would be better for _szkoda całkowita_. It's _orzekać _(state; pronounce). _Orzeczono szkodę totalną _(total loss has been pronounced). 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Cynthia F

Thanks again majlo!


----------



## Slovianka

If may be informal sms, than:
W warsztacie powiedzieli, że mój samochód to złom [or: "że samochód nadaje się na złom", without "mój"]. Jest gorzej niż przypuszczali i nie warto go naprawiać. Koszmar. Bedę musiała kupić nowy.


----------



## Cynthia F

Dziękuję Slovianka, that's brilliant! The shorter the better for SMS!


----------



## Slovianka

You might also say: "powiedzieli, że samochod trzeba spisać na straty". 
It think this may correspond really close to your version.
"Złom" is metal that may be used for recycling. But informally you may say so about a devastated car. It sounds rather strong.
When you see a totally damaged car near the road (for instatance), you will say "wrak samochodu".
Have you ever read a book for children "The wind on the moon" by Linklater? I did, in Polish. When I write like this I recall to myself a teatcher who in Polish translation was called "Panna Rozumek".


----------



## Cynthia F

Thank you! 

And, no I have never read the book you mention. Sorry!


----------



## Slovianka

That was a lady whose lessons were sequencies of associations and their subjects were accidental.
Hoping that you will find a nice, comfortable car soon,
Slovianka


----------



## Cynthia F

I see! I will look out for the book. 

And thank you, the hunt for another car begins.


----------

